# help on remembering soccer anime?



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

So it's a team of soccer high school players who wear a RED uniform.
Can't remember much but it's a good anime


exception of
-Giant Killing
Captain Tsubasa








 I can't remember more clues argh. I wanna watch it again..
Thanks for helping people, i'll tell sooner if i figure it out


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 31, 2010)

http://myanimelist.net/anime/17/Hungry_Heart_Wild_Striker

not sure if this is the one your looking for, but its the only other one i've seen that i can think of.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wild Striker
Aoki Densetsu Shoot!
Whistle!
Soccer Fever
Ashita e Free Kick aka Free Kick Toward Tomorrow
Akakichi no Eleven aka The Dark Red Eleven
Dragon League
Goal FH


----------

